# BigBoi's Log



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I guess its time to start my own log on here. I have been reading alot about DC training and seemed to like its concepts and routine, so I think Ill give it a go.

*Flat D.B. Press(Chest)*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

85x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x4(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x2(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Smythe front press(shoulders)*

100x10 warm up

105x8 warm up

110x6 warm up

115x4 warm up

155x10(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

155x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

155x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Close grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)*

5x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

6x8 warm up

7x6 warm up

8x4 warm up

14x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

14x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

14x3(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Single arm rows(Back thickness)*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

85x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

85x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

85x5(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrugs(traps)*

55x10 warm up

60x8 warm up

65x6 warm up

70x4 warm up

95x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

Some of these weights I used were not very heavy because I didnt know how I would cope with the rest/pause. Ill go heavier next time.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice work.

Can you go into more detail on the stretching?


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Tall said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Can you go into more detail on the stretching?


For chest. I use 50lb dumbbells on a flat bench and bring them down to the bottom of the bench movement and hold for a few seconds then try to bring them down more, for a more intense stretch, and hold for 30 seconds.

For shoulders. I use a squat rack and put the bar at shoulder height. Facing away from the bar I grab the bar with both hands behind my back with palms facing down. Then walk my feet out until I feel an intense stretch in my shoulders and bend stightly at my knees. Hold for 30 seconds.

For back. Well kind of hard to explain but I will try my best. Use a pull up bar. Hang on the bar using one of your hands and stretch down your lat. Hold for 30 seconds. Then switch and do the other side. Next hold onto the bar with both hands with a close grip and stretch down the center of your back by dropping your head back and arching your back. Hold for 30 seconds. Dont know if this cleared anything up, but I tried.

For traps. I had my workout partner press down and back on my shoulders for 30 seconds. This muscle is very hard to get a good stretch.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well my workouts are on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, so Tuesdays and Thursdays I will be doing cardio and abs.

Today I did 1 hour of cardio consisting of low intensity basketball (ie. shooting around, layups, etc.) Not high intensity. I also did 3 sets of 50 bicycle crunches and 3 sets of 25 decline situps with a 45lb plate on my chest.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

BigBoi said:


> For traps. I had my workout partner press down and back on my shoulders for 30 seconds. This muscle is very hard to get a good stretch.


i must admit, i've never tried stretching my traps before.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

scottswald said:


> i must admit, i've never tried stretching my traps before.


I never had done that before either, but DC training expresses the importance of stretching so I thought that it would be necessary.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice log BIg Boi, i always try to stretch but never do enough, ill try to do more now...


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Ali M said:


> Nice log BIg Boi, i always try to stretch but never do enough, ill try to do more now...


Thanks. I think that the stretching really helps recovery time.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Ahh, well legs. I am just getting back into legs due to a knee injury about 6 months ago. Just started being able to work my legs without my knee killing me.

*O.H. Extensions(Triceps)*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

25x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

25x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

25x5(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Incline curls(Biceps)*

12x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

20x6 warm up

25x4 warm up

35x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Hammer curls(Forearms)*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

30x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

30x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

30x5(6sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Squats(Quads)*

135x6 warm up

145x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 205x6

20 repper 135x20

Extreme Stretch

*S.T.L. Deadlifts(Hams)*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

205x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

205x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

205x6(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg press raises(Calves)*

245x10

335x10

445x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

445x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

445x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

Wow my legs are weak now. I guess 6 months off will do that.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Stretching

For Triceps. I use a 40lb dumbbell and go to the bottom position of a double hand over head extension then have my training partner pull down on the weight and hold for 30 seconds.

For Biceps. I use a squat rack and place the bar about shoulder height. I turn my back to the bar and place both hands on the bar behind my back palms up. Then I kneel until I feel a good stretch. Hold for 30 seconds.

For Quads. I stand on one foot while holding my other foot to my butt and lean forward using a squat rack for balance. Hold for 30 seconds then switch legs.

For Hams. I sit on a mat with both legs out in front of me and grab my toes stretching them back. Hold for 1 minute. I sit on a mat with both legs out to the sides spread as wide as they will go. I have my training partner grab my arms as I lean forward and I have them pull until there is a good stretch and hold for 30 seconds. Then i grab one foot with both hands and hold for 30 seconds and then repeat on the other leg.

Calves get stretched at the end of each set of reps by holding the stretched position at the end of each set.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well another cardio and abs day.

1 hour of low intensity basketball

3x50 bicycle crunches

3x25 toe touches

3x20 decline situps with 45lb plate on chest


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

your either up early or very late lol. nice one m8


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

No just in the United States.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Incline D.B. Press(Chest)*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

75x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

75x6(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

75x4(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Press Machine(shoulders)*

4x10 warm up

5x8 warm up

6x6 warm up

7x4 warm up

14x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

14x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

14x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Wide grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)*

6x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

7x8 warm up

8x6 warm up

9x4 warm up

14x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

14x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

14x5(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*T Bar **rows(Back thickness)*

25x10 warm up

35x8 warm up

45x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

115x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

115x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

115x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*B.B. Shrugs(traps)*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

155x6 warm up

165x4 warm up

315x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

315x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

315x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

BigBoi said:


> No just in the United States.


oh yeah my bad lol


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I had some unexpected time today so I thought that I could throw in a little more cardio and abs.

1hr low intensity basketball

3x50 toe touches

3x25 decline situps with 45lbs.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Skull Crushers(Triceps)*

40x10 warm up

45x8 warm up

50x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

85x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

85x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

85x5(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Cable Curls(Biceps)*

10x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

20x6 warm up

25x4 warm up

40x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Hammer curls(Forearms)*

10x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

40x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x5(6sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg Press(Quads)*

135x10 warm up

225x8 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 515x8

20 repper 425x20

Extreme Stretch

*Lying Curls(Hams)*

4x10 warm up not sure how much each weight is maybe 1= 15lbs

5x8 warm up

8x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

8x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

8x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Standing raises(Calves)*

Bodyweightx10

110x8

170x9(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

170x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

170x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Another cardio and abs day.

1 hour of low intensity basketball

3x50 bicycle crunches

3x25 toe touches

3x20 decline situps with 45lb plate on chest


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Doing well mate, keep up that hard work!


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Howard said:


> Doing well mate, keep up that hard work!


 Thanks Howard.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

i like the idea of low intensity sport instead of bangin away on a x-trainer or treadmill


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

SX Dave said:


> i like the idea of low intensity sport instead of bangin away on a x-trainer or treadmill


Yeah, I can actually look forward to doing my cardio since it is something I like to do. I cant stand walking or jogging in place so I did hate doing cardio, but now I look forward to it and sometimes have extra days of it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice log. Keep it up dude.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Decline D.B. Press(Chest)*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

75x10(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

75x6(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

75x5(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*D.B. press(shoulders)*

20x10 warm up

25x8 warm up

30x6 warm up

35x4 warm up

50x10(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

50x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

50x6(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Pull ups(Back-width)*

Bodyweightx10 warm up

Bodyweightx8 warm up

Bodyweightx6 warm up

Bodyweightx4 warm up

Bodyweight+25lbs x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

Bodyweight+25lbs x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

Bodyweight+25lbs x2(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Deadlifts(Back thickness)*

135x6 warm up

145x4 warm up

Heavy Set 6-8 225x8

Heavier set 3-4 315x4

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrug holds(traps)*

40x10 warm up

45x8 warm up

50x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

65x45sec holds rest 12 breaths

65x45sec holds rest 12 breaths

65x45sec holds

Extreme stretch


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well Im up to 199lbs now,Yay! Just want to post up my diet to see if there is anything that I need to do to it.

8am 6whole eggs,orange, and oatmeal with protein shake

10:30am 2 pb&j sandwiches with protein shake and take multi-vitamin

11am work out

12:30pm 2 pb&j sandwiches with 2 protein shakes and bannana

3pm Bowl of chili and rice with veggies

5pm Bowl of homemade chicken and noodle soup with veggies

7pm Bowl of spagetti with veggies

9pm Steak/Chicken/Porkchop , potatoe, veggies

11pm Can of tuna with sweet relish

12am Protein shake before bed


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Cardio and abs day.

2 hours of low intensity basketball

3x50 bicycle crunches

3x25 toe touches

3x20 decline situps with 45lb plate on chest


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

BigBoi said:


> Well Im up to 199lbs now,Yay! Just want to post up my diet to see if there is anything that I need to do to it.
> 
> 8am 6whole eggs,orange, and oatmeal with protein shake
> 
> ...


hello m8 overall it looks ok do you know what protien you are getting with meal 5 and 7?


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

FAT BOY said:


> hello m8 overall it looks ok do you know what protien you are getting with meal 5 and 7?


 Not really. Dont really know how to figure out how much protein is there. I make large batches of chicken noodle soup, chili with rice, and spagetti every weekend so I am not sure how much is in each serving. Dont really know how many servings I get out of each batch either.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Dips(Triceps)*

BodyWeightx10 warm up

BodyWeightx8 warm up

BodyWeightx6 warm up

BodyWeightx4 warm up

BodyWeight+45lb plate x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

BodyWeight+45lb plate x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

BodyWeight+45lb plate x6(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Alternate D.B. Curls(Biceps)*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

35x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x4(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x3(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Wrist curls(Forearms)*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

35x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x6(6sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Smythe Squats(Quads)*

115x10 warm up

185x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 285x6

20 repper 195x20

Extreme Stretch

*Sumo Press(Hams)*

135x8 warm up

135x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 205x6

Heavier set(3-4) 225x4

Extreme Stretch

*Calve machine(Calves)*

4x10 warm up

5x10 warm up

10x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

10x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

10x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec

Wrist curls hurt my wrists, I dont think that I should do these anymore. Everything else went real good, its nice being able to do legs again and walk around funny for a couple of days. Just wondering does anyone elses inner-thighs get chaped from rubbing together? weird and irritating


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try finger curls mate or pinch grip some 20kg plates.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

BigBoi said:


> Just wondering does anyone elses inner-thighs get chaped from rubbing together? weird and irritating


Had this happen to me when I first joined the Army...If you wear briefs you can try switching to boxers...worked for me at the time...just a thought...Journal looks great...keep at it bro...


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> try finger curls mate or pinch grip some 20kg plates.


 Thanks Cal, I will try these next time.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Had this happen to me when I first joined the Army...If you wear briefs you can try switching to boxers...worked for me at the time...just a thought...Journal looks great...keep at it bro...


 I usually wear boxer briefs, but I have switched to boxers at the moment and that seems to help. Thanks cellaratt!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BigBoi said:


> Just wondering does anyone elses inner-thighs get chaped from rubbing together? weird and irritating


My inner thighs are now devoid of hair follicles from them rubbing together.

I wear longish boxers, but i've been considering wearing cycling shorts - seriously!


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Tall said:


> My inner thighs are now devoid of hair follicles from them rubbing together.
> 
> I wear longish boxers, but i've been considering wearing cycling shorts - seriously!


 Lol, yeah hairless only on inner thighs! I dont know about the cycling shorts though, let me know how that works out for ya, Lol.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

BB, what's ur goal, seems you do a hellawalota reps here, for growth i'd go much heavier? Good going tho, keep it up bro.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

GeezuZ said:


> BB, what's ur goal, seems you do a hellawalota reps here, for growth i'd go much heavier? Good going tho, keep it up bro.


 My goals are to get huge. My first 4 sets of each exercise are just warm ups and are not actual working sets, not useing to much energy just getting the muscle ready for bigger weight. I only do rest/pause for my actual working set, which the reps are not high.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i think thighs chaffing are a bodybuilders curse i dont think the weather helps either . how do you think ronnie colman feels lol.

the hair just gets rubbed away like old men were there socks have been .maybe thats the secret to permanant hair removal lol


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

BB, I think you can do 10 minutes on the cross trainer first to get total circulation up and running, then a set of 15-20 reps prior to exersice of a muscle goup should be sufficient. It's a matter of getting the circulation going mate, once you've warmed up the chest there's no reason to do more warm-ups only cos ur changeing type of exercice if I make any sense?


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

GeezuZ said:


> BB, I think you can do 10 minutes on the cross trainer first to get total circulation up and running, then a set of 15-20 reps prior to exersice of a muscle goup should be sufficient. It's a matter of getting the circulation going mate, once you've warmed up the chest there's no reason to do more warm-ups only cos ur changeing type of exercice if I make any sense?


 Thank you for your advise, much appreciated. The reason I do 4 warm up sets is because the training program that I am using calls for it and I want to do everything that is asked for with this program. The warmups do not affect my actual working set at all they are light and easy to do. Im just seeing what this program will do for me and so far I really like it.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well today went great! I either went up in weights or did more reps or even both. Improvements in red

*Flat D.B. Press(Chest)*+3reps total

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

85x9(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths + 1 rep

85x5(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths + 1 rep

85x3(6 sec. neg) + 1 rep

Extreme Stretch

*Smythe front press(shoulders)*+ 10lbs and + 1rep total

100x10 warm up

105x8 warm up

110x6 warm up

115x4 warm up

165x10(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

165x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

165x5(6 sec neg) + 1 rep

Extreme Stretch

*Close grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)*+2reps total

5x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

6x8 warm up

7x6 warm up

8x4 warm up

14x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

14x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths + 1 rep

14x4(6 sec neg) + 1 rep

Extreme stretch

*Single arm rows(Back thickness)*+ 5 lbs

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

90x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

90x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

90x5(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrugs(traps)*+ 5lbs and 12 reps total

55x10 warm up

60x8 warm up

65x6 warm up

70x4 warm up

100x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths + 2 reps

100x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths + 4 reps

100x10(6 sec neg) + 6 reps

Extreme stretch

Wow I love the improvements!!!

Oh and I played 2 games of basketball for about 40 minutes and did my usual ab routine.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

very nice m8


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

FAT BOY said:


> very nice m8


Thanks Fat Boy.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*O.H. Extensions(Triceps)**+ 5lbs*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

30x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

30x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

30x5(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Incline curls(Biceps)* *+ 3reps total*

12x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

20x6 warm up

25x4 warm up

35x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths + 2 reps

35x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x5(6 sec negs) + 1 rep

Extreme stretch

*Hammer curls(Forearms)** +** 3 reps total*

30x7(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths + 1 rep

30x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths + 1 rep

30x6(6sec negs) + 1 rep

Extreme stretch

*Squats(Quads)** + 20lbs on heavy set, + 10lbs on 20 repper*

135x6 warm up

145x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 225x6 + 20lbs

20 repper 145x20 +10lbs

Extreme Stretch

*S.T.L. Deadlifts(Hams)** + 20lbs*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

225x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

225x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

225x6(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg press raises(Calves)** + 90lbs*

245x10

335x10

535x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

535x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

535x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Incline D.B. Press(Chest)** + 10lbs per D.B. and 2reps*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

85x10(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths +2 reps

85x5(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x3(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Press Machine(shoulders)* *+1 plate and 2 reps*

4x10 warm up

5x8 warm up

6x6 warm up

7x4 warm up

15x10(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths +2 reps

15x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

14x5(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Wide grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)** +1 plate 15lbs? *

6x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

7x8 warm up

8x6 warm up

9x4 warm up

15x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x3(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*T Bar rows(Back thickness)** +10lbs and 1rep*

25x10 warm up

35x8 warm up

45x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

125x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

125x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

125x5(6 sec neg) +1 rep

Extreme stretch

*B.B. Shrugs(traps)** +10lbs and 3reps*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

155x6 warm up

165x4 warm up

325x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths +2 reps

325x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

325x5(6 sec neg) +1 rep

Extreme stretch

Well today went great! Played 4 games of basketball as well.

Got gear today, but still have no pins. This may be a stupid question but how do you break the amples??


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Some excellent progress their mate!!

Hope it continues. I got some really good progress following DC workout as well.

With the amps, just score them with a stanley knife and then snap off.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you can use a pen top as well if you struggle to grip em


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

BigBoi said:


> This may be a stupid question but how do you break the amples??


They should just snap, you could score it around the neck or you can buy amp snapers they are pritty good.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok thanks fellas, I appreciate the help.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice progress BB, keep it up!


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Geezuz!



GeezuZ said:


> Nice progress BB, keep it up!


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Skull Crushers(Triceps)** + 5lbs*

30x10 warm up

35x8 warm up

40x6 warm up

45x4 warm up

90x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

90x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

90x5(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Cable Curls(Biceps)** + halfplate*

10x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

20x6 warm up

25x4 warm up

45x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

45x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

45x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Reverse Curls(Forearms)** + 4 reps*

10x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

40x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths +2reps

40x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths +1rep

40x5(6sec negs) +1rep

Extreme stretch

*Leg Press(Quads)** + 20lbs and 2 reps*

245x10 warm up

445x4 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 535x10 + 20lbs and 2 reps

20 repper 445x20 + 20lbs

Extreme Stretch

*Lying Curls(Hams)** + 1 plate*

4x10 warm up not sure how much each weight is maybe 1= 15lbs

5x8 warm up

9x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

9x4(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

9x2(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Standing raises(Calves)** + 20lbs and 5 reps*

Bodyweightx10

110x8

190x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths +1 rep

190x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths +2 reps

190x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths +2 reps


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well another cardio and abs day.

1 hour of low intensity basketball

3x50 bicycle crunches

3x25 toe touches

3x20 decline situps with 45lb plate on chest


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Decline D.B. Press(Chest)** + 10lbs each D.B.*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

85x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x4(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x3(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*D.B. press(shoulders)** + 5lbs each D.B.*

20x10 warm up

25x8 warm up

30x6 warm up

35x4 warm up

55x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

55x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

55x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Pull ups(Back-width)** + 4reps*

Bodyweightx10 warm up

Bodyweightx8 warm up

Bodyweightx6 warm up

Bodyweightx4 warm up

Bodyweight+25lbs x7(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths + 1rep

Bodyweight+25lbs x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths + 1rep

Bodyweight+25lbs x4(6 sec neg) + 2reps

Extreme stretch

*Deadlifts(Back thickness)** + 10lbs heavy &+ 10lbs on heavier sets*

135x6 warm up

145x4 warm up

Heavy Set 6-8 235x8

Heavier set 3-4 325x4

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrug holds(traps)** + 10lbs each D.B.*

40x10 warm up

45x8 warm up

50x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

75x45sec holds rest 12 breaths

75x45sec holds rest 12 breaths

75x30sec holds

Extreme stretch

Today went great, but probably because for my birthday my parents gave me a $300 gift certificate to my favorite supplement store. I got: N.O. Explode, Halo, Cellmass, vitamins, Creatine mono, Omega-3 pills, Beta-Alanine,11 O.X.O., Whey, Casein, and a new gym bag. Its alot of stuff to remember to take.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lol what thoughfull parents you have my friend


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

FAT BOY said:


> lol what thoughfull parents you have my friend


Yeah they really are. They knew that would be much appreciated.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I am in my third week of this semester and ready for christmas break already. This semester is going to be soooooooo hard! I am taking Calculus, Chemistry, Chemistry Lab, Physics, Physics Lab, Engineering graphics, and Engineering graphics lab. I even have class on Saturday mornings. Hopefully I dont get to stressed out, and hopefully the 11 O.X.O. will help(if so its gonna be an expensive semester).

Can anyone let me know how well 11 O.X.O. worked/s for them??


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, I have unexpectedly been put on a week long cruise(no workouts). This is due to me being sick with a 102.5 fever. This sucks! Not working out sucks, but trying to do physics and calc homework while feeling like s**t really is a task. I go to the doctor tommorow to see what Ive got, and Im gonna see if they can give me a shot to speed this process along. So my first cycle will be postponed until I am in good health(hopefully monday). I think it is just an upper respiratory infection because I get that this time every year. Oh well, I know there is no use in working out while sick so I guess Im gonna have to just take it easy for a couple of days. Dont worry Ill be back at it in no time.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well Im a hell of a lot better now. I went to the Dr.s and got a shot, antibiotics, and some great cough meds. Almost completely over it now which is wonderful. So monday is when I am going to get back at it in the gym, also filled with gear! Just one more question that needs to be answered though:: My HCG came with 6 ampules, 3 bigger ampules with a white powder and 3 smaller ampules with 1ML of "Pregnyl". Do I mix both with the bac water or just the powder??? Help please.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Flat D.B. Press(Chest)** +5lbs each D.B.*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

90x6(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

90x3(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

90x2(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Smythe front press(shoulders)** +5lbs*

100x10 warm up

105x8 warm up

110x6 warm up

115x4 warm up

170x5(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

170x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

170x2(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Close grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)** +1 rep*

5x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

6x8 warm up

7x6 warm up

8x4 warm up

14x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

14x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

14x3(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Single arm rows(Back thickness)** +2 reps*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

90x7(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

90x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

90x5(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrugs(traps)** +15 reps*

55x10 warm up

60x8 warm up

65x6 warm up

70x4 warm up

95x15(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x15(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x15(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

Well this is yesterdays workout, my internet did not work for the last week so Im back. I did my first jabs as well. Kind of felt really weird all day after and while I was working out, towards the end of my workout I was feeling out of breath and tired. Is this from the gear or just because I took last week off? Hopefully it was from the break off last week. Also another funny thing is that I screwed up already, while i was trying to open the first ampule of deca I squeezed it too hard I guess and the ampule just exploded between my fingers. Good thing I have two extras. Also I didnt realize this till afterwards but I jabbed with the 21 guage instead of the 23 guage. Oh well, just add that to my gear experience.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I felt a hell of alot better in the gym today. I think I felt so crappy because when I went to the doctor's last week they gave me a shot and I think that mixed with the sust and deca made for a bad first workout on the gear. Much better now, thank God because I was worried about that. So legs!

*O.H. Extensions(Triceps)**+ 5lbs*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

35x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x4(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x2(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Incline curls(Biceps)* *+ 5lbs*

12x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

20x6 warm up

25x4 warm up

40x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x4(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Hammer curls(Forearms)** +** 5lbs*

35x7(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x5(6sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Squats(Quads)** + 10lbs on heavy set, + 10lbs on 20 repper*

135x6 warm up

145x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 235x6

20 repper 155x20

Extreme Stretch

*S.T.L. Deadlifts(Hams)** + 5lbs*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

230x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

230x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

230x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg press raises(Calves)** + 50lbs*

245x10

335x10

585x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

585x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

585x7(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well today went really good. My back was kinda little sore today, I think from the STL Deadlifts on wednesday, but I went ahead and tore it up some more.

*Incline D.B. Press(Chest)** + 5lbs per D.B. *

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

90x7(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

90x3(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

90x2(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Press Machine(shoulders)* *+1 plate *

4x10 warm up

5x8 warm up

6x6 warm up

7x4 warm up

16x10(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

16x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

16x5(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Wide grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)** +3 reps total*

6x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

7x8 warm up

8x6 warm up

9x4 warm up

15x7(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*T Bar rows(Back thickness)** +4 reps total*

25x10 warm up

35x8 warm up

45x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

125x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

125x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

125x6(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*B.B. Shrugs(traps)** +10lbs and 9 reps*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

155x6 warm up

165x4 warm up

335x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

335x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

335x10(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Skull Crushers(Triceps)** + 3 reps*

30x10 warm up

35x8 warm up

40x6 warm up

45x4 warm up

90x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

90x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

90x6(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Cable Curls(Biceps)** + halfplate*

10x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

20x6 warm up

25x4 warm up

50x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

50x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

50x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Reverse Curls(Forearms)** + half-plate*

45x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

45x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

45x4(6sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg Press(Quads)** + 10lbs*

245x10 warm up

445x4 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 535x10 + 10lbs

20 repper 445x20

Extreme Stretch

*Lying Curls(Hams)** + 1 plate and 10 reps*

4x10 warm up not sure how much each weight is maybe 1= 15lbs

5x8 warm up

10x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

10x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

10x6(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Standing raises(Calves)** + 215 lbs *

Bodyweightx10

110x8

405x5(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

405x3(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

405x2(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Decline D.B. Press(Chest)** + 5lbs each D.B.*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

90x6(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

90x3(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

90x2(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*D.B. press(shoulders)** + Better ROM*

20x10 warm up

25x8 warm up

30x6 warm up

35x4 warm up

55x6(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

55x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

55x3(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Pull ups(Back-width)** + 10lbs*

Bodyweightx10 warm up

Bodyweightx8 warm up

Bodyweight+35lbs x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

Bodyweight+35lbs x3(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

Bodyweight+35lbs x2(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Deadlifts(Back thickness)** + 10lbs heavy &+ 10lbs on heavier sets*

135x6 warm up

145x4 warm up

Heavy Set 6-8 245x8

Heavier set 3-4 335x4

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrug holds(traps)** + 45 sec*

40x10 warm up

45x8 warm up

50x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

75x60sec holds rest 12 breaths

75x60sec holds rest 12 breaths

75x60sec holds

Extreme stretch

Well during my workout, I felt the best I had all day.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Dips(Triceps)** + 5lbs*

BodyWeightx10 warm up

BodyWeightx8 warm up

BodyWeightx6 warm up

BodyWeightx4 warm up

BodyWeight+50lb x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

BodyWeight+50lb x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

BodyWeight+50lb x6(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Alternate D.B. Curls(Biceps)** +5lbs*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

40x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x3(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Smythe Squats(Quads)** +15lbs on heavy set & 10lbs on 20 repper*

115x10 warm up* & heavy set after the 20 repper*

185x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 300x5

20 repper 205x20

Heavy 315x2

Extreme Stretch

*Sumo Press(Hams)** +10lbs on heavy set & 10lbs on heavier set*

135x8 warm up* & extra set 300x3*

135x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 215x8

Heavier set(3-4) 235x6

Heaviest set 300x3

Extreme Stretch

*Calve machine(Calves)** + 1 plate*

4x10 warm up

5x10 warm up

11x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

11x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

11x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Flat D.B. Press(Chest)*+2reps total

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

90x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x3(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x2(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Smythe front press(shoulders)* + 7rep total and better ROM

100x10 warm up

105x8 warm up

110x6 warm up

115x4 warm up

170x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

165x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

165x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Close grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)*+1plate

5x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

6x8 warm up

7x6 warm up

8x4 warm up

15x7(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x3(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Single arm rows(Back thickness)*+ 5 lbs

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

95x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrugs(traps)*+ 5 reps total

55x10 warm up

60x8 warm up

65x6 warm up

70x4 warm up

95x15(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x10(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*O.H. Extensions(Triceps)**+ 6reps total*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

35x7(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x5(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Incline curls(Biceps)* *+ 3reps total*

12x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

20x6 warm up

25x4 warm up

40x7(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x5(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Squats(Quads)** + 10lbs on heavy set, + 10lbs on 20 repper*

135x6 warm up

145x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 245x6

20 repper 165x20

felt good and added 245x6

Extreme Stretch

*S.T.L. Deadlifts(Hams)** + 10lbs*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

245x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

245x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

245x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg press raises(Calves)** + 15lbs*

245x10

335x10

600x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

600x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

600x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

Well the last three nights I have had more trouble with my cycle, involving bad chest pain, high blood pressure, and dizziness. So, I have decided that gear is not for me so Monday was my last jab and in two weeks I will start my PCT(nolva and tribulus). I am very dissapointed about this, but I think my choice to quit the gear now is best for my health. So that was a total of 3 jabs at 250mg of sust and 200mg of deca. I guess my body just couldnt handle it. Oh well, I can get big without the gear. Itll just take alot longer.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chin up mate.

Looking strong on the workouts though.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Tall said:


> Chin up mate.
> 
> Looking strong on the workouts though.


 Thanks Tall!


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Incline D.B. Press(Chest)** + Dropped weight to have better ROM *

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

85x7(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x4(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x2(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Press Machine(shoulders)* *+1 plate *

4x10 warm up

5x8 warm up

6x6 warm up

7x4 warm up

17x6(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

17x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

17x3(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Wide grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)** +1plate*

6x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

7x8 warm up

8x6 warm up

9x4 warm up

16x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

16x3(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

16x3(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*T Bar rows(Back thickness)** +10lbs*

25x10 warm up

35x8 warm up

45x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

135x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

135x3(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

135x2(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*B.B. Shrugs(traps)** +70lbs*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

155x6 warm up

165x4 warm up

405x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

405x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

405x10(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Skull Crushers(Triceps)** + 5lbs*

30x10 warm up

35x8 warm up

40x6 warm up

45x4 warm up

95x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

95x7(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

95x5(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Cable Curls(Biceps)** + halfplate and new machine(The Matrix)*

10x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

20x6 warm up

25x4 warm up

42.5x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

42.5x4(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

42.5x3(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Reverse Curls(Forearms)** + half-plate and new machine(The Matrix)*

27.5x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

27.5x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

27.5x4(6sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg Press(Quads)** + 55lbs and heavier set*

245x10 warm up

445x4 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 600x6

20 repper 445x20

heavier set 625x6

Extreme Stretch

*Lying Curls(Hams)** + 1 plate*

4x10 warm up not sure how much each weight is maybe 1= 15lbs

5x8 warm up

11x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

11x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

11x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Sitting raises(Calves)** + different method *

Bodyweightx10

110x8

235x5(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

235x3(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

235x2(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Decline D.B. Press(Chest)** + 5 reps*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

90x9(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

90x4(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

90x3(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*D.B. press(shoulders)** + Better ROM and 5 reps*

20x10 warm up

25x8 warm up

30x6 warm up

35x4 warm up

55x9(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

55x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

55x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Pull ups(Back-width)** + 6 reps*

Bodyweightx10 warm up

Bodyweightx8 warm up

Bodyweight+35lbs x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

Bodyweight+35lbs x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

Bodyweight+35lbs x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Deadlifts(Back thickness)** + 10lbs heavy &+ 10lbs on heavier set and a 20 repper*

135x6 warm up

145x4 warm up

Heavy Set 6-8 255x10

Heavier set 3-4 345x4

20 repper at 225

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrug holds(traps)** + 5lbs*

40x10 warm up

45x8 warm up

50x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

80x60sec holds rest 12 breaths

80x60sec holds rest 12 breaths

80x60sec holds

Extreme stretch


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Dips(Triceps)** + 5lbs*

BodyWeightx10 warm up

BodyWeightx8 warm up

BodyWeightx6 warm up

BodyWeightx4 warm up

BodyWeight+55lb x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

BodyWeight+55lb x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

BodyWeight+55lb x6(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Alternate D.B. Curls(Biceps)** +5 reps*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

40x7(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Smythe Squats(Quads)** + 5lbs on heavy set & 10lbs on 20 repper*

115x10 warm up* & heavy set after the 20 repper*

185x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 305x6

20 repper 215x20

Heavy 315x4

Extreme Stretch

*Sumo Press(Hams)** +10lbs on heavy set & 10lbs on heavier set*

135x8 warm up* & extra set 300x3*

135x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 225x8

Heavier set(3-4) 245x6

Heaviest set 300x3

Extreme Stretch

*Calve machine(Calves)** + 1 plate*

4x10 warm up

5x10 warm up

12x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

12x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

12x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Flat D.B. Press(Chest)*+5 reps total

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

90x9(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x6(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x3(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Smythe front press(shoulders)* + 10lbs

100x10 warm up

105x8 warm up

110x6 warm up

115x4 warm up

180x7(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

180x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

180x5(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Close grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)*+3 reps

5x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

6x8 warm up

7x6 warm up

8x4 warm up

15x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Single arm rows(Back thickness)*+ 6 reps

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

95x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x6(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrugs(traps)*+ 15 reps total

55x10 warm up

60x8 warm up

65x6 warm up

70x4 warm up

95x20(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x15(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x15(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*O.H. Extensions(Triceps)**+ 5lbs*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

40x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x3(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Incline curls(Biceps)* *+ 5lbs*

12x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

20x6 warm up

25x4 warm up

45x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

45x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

45x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Squats(Quads)** + 10lbs on heavy set, + 10lbs on 20 repper*

135x6 warm up

145x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 255x6

20 repper 175x20

felt good and added 245x6

Extreme Stretch

*S.T.L. Deadlifts(Hams)** + 10lbs*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

255x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

255x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

255x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg press raises(Calves)** + 25lbs*

245x10

335x10

625x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

625x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

625x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Incline D.B. Press(Chest)** + 4 reps*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

85x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x5(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x4(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Press Machine(shoulders)* *different machine*

115x10 warm up

135x10 warm up

205x9(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

205x7(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

205x5(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Wide grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)** different machine*

55x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

70x8 warm up

85x6 warm up

100x4 warm up

235x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

235x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

235x2(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*T Bar rows(Back thickness)** +9 reps*

25x10 warm up

35x8 warm up

45x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

135x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

135x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

135x5(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*B.B. Shrugs(traps)** +50lbs*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

155x6 warm up

165x4 warm up

455x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

455x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

455x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Clean Press*

135x7

165x5

185x3

195x1

205x1


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Skull Crushers(Triceps)** + 10lbs bad form*

30x10 warm up

35x8 warm up

40x6 warm up

45x4 warm up

105x4(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

105x4(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

105x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Cable Curls(Biceps)** + halfplate*

1x10 warm up

1x8 warm up

1.5x6 warm up

1.5x4 warm up

5x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

5x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

5x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Reverse Curls(Forearms)** + 4 reps*

1x10 warm up

1x8 warm up

4x7(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

4x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

4x3(6sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg Press(Quads)** + 50lbs and 10lbs on 20 repper*

245x10 warm up

445x4 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 650x6

20 repper 455x20

heavy 675x6

Extreme Stretch

*Lying Curls(Hams)** + 1 plate*

4x10 warm up not sure how much each weight is maybe 1= 15lbs

5x8 warm up

12x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

12x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

12x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Sitting raises(Calves)** + 7 reps*

Bodyweightx10

110x8

235x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

235x5(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

235x4(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well yesterday I started my PCT, nolva 40mg ed and tribulus.  I currently weigh 206, which went up 10lbs since I tried the gear. So hopefully I can keep this gained weight. Does this 10lb gain seem a little high for the tiny bit of gear used? I only used 250mg of sust and 200mg of deca a week for 3 weeks. Some told me that I wouldnt gain that much on a full 8 week cycle of that dose. The only other thing I can think of that could have impacted my weight that much is when I started the gear I upped my calories by adding 3 685 calorie shakes every day. So that makes me wonder if I was not getting enough calories before. Not sure but I am going to keep the calories up and see how things go, but I am sure I will lose a few lbs because of comming off the gear. So we will see how much I can keep.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You added 1800kcal per day?


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Tall said:


> You added 1800kcal per day?


 Yeah 1800 more calories a day.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What was your total daily kcals?


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Im not sure. I just make a bunch of food on the weekend and portion it out throughout the week. It never lasts the same amount of time either so its hard to tell exactly how much is used every day. But I do eat 5 food meals a day and 3 685 calorie shakes a day. Every 3 hours or less.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Decline D.B. Press(Chest)** + 5 lbs*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

95x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

95x5(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

95x2(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*D.B. press(shoulders)** + 60lbs*

20x10 warm up

25x8 warm up

30x6 warm up

35x4 warm up

60x10(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

60x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

60x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Pull ups(Back-width)** + 5lbs*

Bodyweightx10 warm up

Bodyweightx8 warm up

Bodyweight+40lbs x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

Bodyweight+40lbs x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

Bodyweight+40lbs x2(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Deadlifts(Back thickness)** + 10lbs heavy &+ 10lbs on heavier set and a 20 repper*

135x6 warm up

145x4 warm up

Heavy Set 6-8 255x8

Heavier set 3-4 345x3

& heavier set 401x1

20 repper at 235

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrug holds(traps)** + 5lbs*

40x10 warm up

45x8 warm up

50x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

85x60sec holds rest 12 breaths

85x60sec holds rest 12 breaths

85x60sec holds

Extreme stretch


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Flat D.B. Press(Chest)*+5lbs

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

95x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

95x4(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

95x2(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Smythe front press(shoulders)* + 10lbs

100x10 warm up

105x8 warm up

110x6 warm up

115x4 warm up

190x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

190x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

190x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Close grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)**+ 1 plate*

5x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

6x8 warm up

7x6 warm up

8x4 warm up

16x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

16x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

16x2(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Single arm rows(Back thickness)*+ 5lbs

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

100x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

100x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

100x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrugs(traps)*+ 5 lbs

55x10 warm up

60x8 warm up

65x6 warm up

70x4 warm up

100x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

100x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

100x10(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Clean and Press*

135x4

185x2

205x1

225x.5


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*O.H. Extensions(Triceps)**time to switch to a different excersise*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

40x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x4(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x2(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Incline curls(Biceps)* *+ 2 reps*

12x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

20x6 warm up

25x4 warm up

45x7(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

45x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

45x5(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Squats(Quads)** + 10lbs on heavy set, + 10lbs on 20 repper*

135x6 warm up

145x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 265x6

20 repper 185x20

felt good and added 245x6

Extreme Stretch

*S.T.L. Deadlifts(Hams)** + 10lbs*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

265x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

265x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

265x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg press raises(Calves)** + 25lbs*

245x10

335x10

650x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

650x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

650x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

So its been a while since I took a week off from the weights, so this week is going to be a break for my CNS. I also have decided to start doing cardio at least 4 times a week. I plan to keep eating the same amount of calories, just adding in cardio to see what that does for me. I am very self-conscious and think im carrying too much fat so hopefully the cardio will help that out. Is it to much fat if I can still see my 6 pack but not the full 8?? I personally feel fat. Hopefully cardio fixes this for me. Well I will try to update on here on the amount of cardio and physical activities I do throughout this week until I can lift again next Monday.

Today I walked at a pace of 3.5m.p.h. on an incline with an average heartrate of 120bpm. Also later in the day I played 8 games of basketball, and that kicked my arse!!!


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Today I did 30 minutes of cardio on the treadmill again. I was curious about my BF so i got it checked today using a dexa scanner and it said my bf% is 7.1%. So now that makes me think that i dont need to do very much cardio. I thought it would be a little higher. Oh well that makes me feel better now that I got it checked. So I will keep doing cardio this week because I am out of the gym, but next week on I will do 1-3 cardio sessions per week.

Also another concern of mine, Do I need to go to a higher volume workout for a while after I get off this break?? Do I need to change from the DC training for a while?? Should I keep the training the same??


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Monday , November 10, 2008*

Well im glad im back in the gym. Everything felt great and Im pretty sure I was in need of that week break. Another thing I need to pay attention to is the 6 sec negatives, because I didnt always stay true to the full 6 seconds toward the last few weeks of the 10 week cycle of DC training. I reviewed the training and found that I need to take a week off after 4 weeks. So I am going to take that necessary time off and concentrate on being faithful to the 6 second negatives.

*Flat D.B. Press(Chest)*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

85x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x3(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

85x2(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Smythe front press(shoulders)*

115x10 warm up

120x8 warm up

125x6 warm up

130x4 warm up

165x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

165x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

165x3(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Close grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)*

5x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

6x8 warm up

7x6 warm up

8x4 warm up

15x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x2(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Single arm rows(Back thickness)*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

85x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

85x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

85x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrugs(traps)*+ 5 lbs

55x10 warm up

60x8 warm up

65x6 warm up

70x4 warm up

90x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

90x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

90x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

Great Workout!!

On tuesdays and thursdays I plan to do 30 minutes of cardio on a treadmill at 3.5 mph on an incline. Also on non-training days I am cutting my carbs down.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude youre body fat wont be 7% lol

good to hear you found the week off worthwhile.

you lost no size whatsoever in that time did ya lol!

have you still got some pics up somewhere?


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> dude youre body fat wont be 7% lol
> 
> good to hear you found the week off worthwhile.
> 
> ...


I did lose some size but I think that was a combination of comming off the gear and that week off. I was at 208 but now I am sitting right at 202. No pics up on here because I was worried about some certain people seeing me and finding out that I did that worthless 3 week cycle. But when I find a decent camera I will post some on E.M..

Why do you say my BF wont be 7%?


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*O.H. Extensions(Triceps)*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

30x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x3(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Incline curls(Biceps)* 

12x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

20x6 warm up

25x4 warm up

35x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x3(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Squats(Quads)*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

155x6 warm up

165x4 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 235x6

20 repper 155x20

Extreme Stretch

*S.T.L. Deadlifts(Hams)* 

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

155x6 warm up

165x4 warm up

225x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

225x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

225x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg press raises(Calves)* 

245x10 warm up

335x10 warm up

425x10 warm up

625x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

625x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

625x6(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

Today was good other than my knee started to hurt after the calve raises.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the only thing youve lost in a week is water bud..that was never a real gain!so dont feel bad about that at all...

if youre body fat is what you say it is you`ll have a full set of abs showing..do you?


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> the only thing youve lost in a week is water bud..that was never a real gain!so dont feel bad about that at all...
> 
> if youre body fat is what you say it is you`ll have a full set of abs showing..do you?


I can see 6 of them, but when I cut I can see all 8.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol in that case youy could well be..

looking forward to seeing them piccies!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> dude youre body fat wont be 7% lol
> 
> good to hear you found the week off worthwhile.
> 
> ...


I think he said he used a DEXA scanner? If so they are pretty accurate. They do 2 full body x-rays and calculate all sorts of gubbins.

I prefer to use the Tall Method of Body Fat calculation:

Beer Gut = Bad

No visible Abs, but flat stomach = Hot Girl

Visible Abs = Good.

Sadly I am a hot girl :axe:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats everyone think of this extreme stretching?

does it make a real impact on muscle growth?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> whats everyone think of this extreme stretching?
> 
> does it make a real impact on muscle growth?


I never found any science to back it up, but thats not to say it doesn't work.

I know that loaded stretching *prior* to the lift can help prep your CNS for heavy lifting, and heavy lifting would induce muscle growth.

The theory is to stretch the sarcoplasm and allow more contractile proteins and intra cellular water into the muscle fibres.

So I would suggest that it would help, and it would also help to prevent injuries.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah would agree stretching helps but i`m wondering if the reality of any extra growth is actually noticeable...just cos its statistically proven to work doesnt mean it`ll make a big difference..same as many supps if ya get me...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> yeah would agree stretching helps but i`m wondering if the reality of any extra growth is actually noticeable...just cos its statistically proven to work doesnt mean it`ll make a big difference..same as many supps if ya get me...


I don't think stretching will make you 'swole' by any means. It's quite hard to quantify, but I think there are more benefits than just growth - flexibility and functional ability are two.

Some of the stretches are really more like Isos (Isometric Holds) which do aid with strength and also work as a stretch.

All this reminds me - I've been neglecting my upper body stretches something chronic.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Not to sure about the extreme stretching actually helping growth, but I think it does help some with recovery and not being tight all the time. I dont stretch before at all. Is that bad? I do 4 warm up sets before my actual working set.

Yes Tall it was a Dexa Scanner. Normally costs about $140 to use it, but a friend of mine has unlimited free access to it at school and hooked me up. He said that it is very accurate. I got a print out that even said how much water was in and out of my cells. It told me that my left arm and leg are weaker than the right side(which I already knew). It also told me my minimum daily intake to maintain that weight. He told me that when I am ready to cut, I can get scanned every week to see where I am at and what I need to do.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BigBoi said:


> Not to sure about the extreme stretching actually helping growth, but I think it does help some with recovery and not being tight all the time. I dont stretch before at all. Is that bad? I do 4 warm up sets before my actual working set.
> 
> Yes Tall it was a Dexa Scanner. Normally costs about $140 to use it, but a friend of mine has unlimited free access to it at school and hooked me up. He said that it is very accurate. I got a print out that even said how much water was in and out of my cells. It told me that my left arm and leg are weaker than the right side(which I already knew). It also told me my minimum daily intake to maintain that weight. He told me that when I am ready to cut, I can get scanned every week to see where I am at and what I need to do.


I need to get me access to a dexa scanner :becky:

Stretching before can be beneficial - get Pavel's Loaded Stretching for more info.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Monday 17, 2008

*Skull Crushers(Triceps)*

30x10 warm up

35x8 warm up

40x6 warm up

45x4 warm up

90x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

90x4(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

90x3(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Cable Curls(Biceps)*

1x10 warm up

1x8 warm up

1.5x6 warm up

1.5x4 warm up

4x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

4x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

4x6(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg Press(Quads 1 Leg at a time)*

135x10 warm up

225x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 300x6

20 repper 225x20

Extreme Stretch

*Lying Curls(Hams)*

4x10 warm up not sure how much each weight is maybe 1= 15lbs

5x8 warm up

11x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

11x4(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

11x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Sitting raises(Calves one leg at a time)*

45x10

75x10

100x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths +1 rep

100x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths +2 reps

100x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths +2 reps


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Wednesday 19, 2008

*Flat Bench Press(Chest)*

135x10 warm up

140x8 warm up

145x6 warm up

150x4 warm up

205x5(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

205x3(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

205x2(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*D.B. press(shoulders)* 

20x10 warm up

25x8 warm up

30x6 warm up

35x4 warm up

55x7(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

55x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

55x3(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Pull ups(Back-width)*

Bodyweightx10 warm up

Bodyweightx8 warm up

Bodyweight+35lbs x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

Bodyweight+35lbs x2(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

Bodyweight+35lbs x1(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Deadlifts(Back thickness)*

135x10 warm up

145x5 warm up

Heavy Set 6-8 265x8

Heavier set 3-4 335x4

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrug holds(traps)*

40x10 warm up

45x8 warm up

50x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

75x45sec holds rest 12 breaths

75x35sec holds rest 12 breaths

75x15sec holds

Extreme stretch


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Friday 11-21-08*

*Dips(Triceps)* 

BodyWeightx10 warm up

BodyWeightx8 warm up

BodyWeightx6 warm up

BodyWeightx4 warm up

BodyWeight+45lb x7(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

BodyWeight+45lb x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

BodyWeight+45lb x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Alternate D.B. Curls(Biceps)* 

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

35x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x4(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x3(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Smythe Squats(Quads)* 

115x10 warm up 

185x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 305x6

20 repper 215x20

Extreme Stretch

*Sumo Press(Hams)* 

135x8 warm up 

135x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 245x6

Heavier set(3-4) 315x4

Extreme Stretch

*Calve machine(Calves) One leg*

4x10 warm up

5x10 warm up

5x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

5x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

5x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Monday 11-24-08

*Flat D.B. Press(Chest)** + 2.5lbs*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

87.5x7(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

87.5x3(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

87.5x2(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Smythe front press(shoulders)** + 5 lbs*

115x10 warm up

120x8 warm up

125x6 warm up

130x4 warm up

170x7(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

170x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

170x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Close grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)** + 2 reps*

5x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

6x8 warm up

7x6 warm up

8x4 warm up

15x7(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x3(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Single arm rows(Back thickness)** + 5 lbs*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

90x7(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

90x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

90x5(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrugs(traps)*+ 5 lbs

55x10 warm up

60x8 warm up

65x6 warm up

70x4 warm up

95x10(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x6(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Wednesday 11-26-08*

*O.H. Extensions(Triceps)**+ 4 reps*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

30x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

30x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

30x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Incline curls(Biceps)* *+ 2 reps*

12x10 warm up

15x8 warm up

20x6 warm up

25x4 warm up

35x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x5(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

35x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Squats(Quads)** + 10lbs on heavy set, + 10lbs on 20 repper*

135x6 warm up

145x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 245x6

20 repper 165x20

Extreme Stretch

*S.T.L. Deadlifts(Hams)** + 3 reps*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

225x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

225x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

225x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg press raises(Calves)one leg at a time*

135x10

225x10

300x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

300x6(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

300x5(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Saturday 11-29-08*

*Incline D.B. Press(Chest)** + 3 reps*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

80x5(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

80x4(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

80x3(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Press Machine(shoulders)* *+2 reps*

4x10 warm up

5x8 warm up

6x6 warm up

7x4 warm up

16x6(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

16x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

16x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Wide grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)** +1plate*

6x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

7x8 warm up

8x6 warm up

9x4 warm up

15x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x3(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Seated Cable Rows** +1 plate*

4x10 warm up

5x8 warm up

6x6 warm up

7x4 warm up

12x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

12x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

12x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*B.B. Shrugs(traps)** +8 reps*

135x10 warm up

145x8 warm up

155x6 warm up

165x4 warm up

405x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

405x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

405x6(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Monday 12-1-08

*Skull Crushers(Triceps)** + 7 reps*

30x10 warm up

35x8 warm up

40x6 warm up

45x4 warm up

90x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

90x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

90x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Cable Curls(Biceps)** + .5 plate*

1x10 warm up

1x8 warm up

1.5x6 warm up

1.5x4 warm up

4.5x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

4.5x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

4.5x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Leg Press(Quads 1 Leg at a time)** + 15lbs on heavy set & 10 on 20 repper*

135x10 warm up

225x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 315x6

20 repper 235x20

Extreme Stretch

*Lying Curls(Hams)**+ 4 reps*

4x10 warm up not sure how much each weight is maybe 1= 15lbs

5x8 warm up

11x8(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

11x6(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

11x4(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Sitting raises(Calves one leg at a time)**+ 10 lbs*

45x10

75x10

110x10(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

110x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

110x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Wednesday 12-3-2008

*Flat Bench Press(Chest)** + 3 reps*

135x10 warm up

140x8 warm up

145x6 warm up

150x4 warm up

205x6(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

205x4(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

205x3(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*D.B. press(shoulders)** +5 lbs*

20x10 warm up

25x8 warm up

30x6 warm up

35x4 warm up

60x10(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

60x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

60x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Pull ups(Back-width)** + 3 reps*

Bodyweightx10 warm up

Bodyweightx8 warm up

Bodyweight+35lbs x5(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

Bodyweight+35lbs x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

Bodyweight+35lbs x2(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Deadlifts(Back thickness)** + 50lbs on H.S. and + 30lbs on Hr.S.*

135x10 warm up

145x5 warm up

Heavy Set 6-8 315x6

Heavier set 3-4 365x4

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrug holds(traps)** + 15 sec*

40x10 warm up

45x8 warm up

50x6 warm up

55x4 warm up

75x50sec holds rest 12 breaths

75x40sec holds rest 12 breaths

75x20sec holds

Extreme stretch


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Friday 12-5-08*

*Dips(Triceps)** + 55 lbs*

BodyWeightx10 warm up

BodyWeightx8 warm up

BodyWeightx6 warm up

BodyWeightx4 warm up

BodyWeight+100lb x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

BodyWeight+100lb x10(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

BodyWeight+100lb x10(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Alternate D.B. Curls(Biceps)** + 5 lbs*

10x10 warm up

12x8 warm up

15x6 warm up

20x4 warm up

40x7(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x4(6 sec negs) rest 12 breaths

40x2(6 sec negs)

Extreme stretch

*Smythe Squats(Quads)** + 10 lbs on H.S. and +10 lbs on 20r*

115x10 warm up

185x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 315x6

20 repper 225x20

Extreme Stretch

*Sumo Press(Hams)** +70 lbs on H.S. and + 35 lbs on Hr.S.*

135x8 warm up

135x6 warm up

Heavy set(4-6) 315x6

Heavier set(3-4) 350x4

Extreme Stretch

*Calve machine(Calves) One leg** + 1 plate*

4x10 warm up

5x10 warm up

6x8(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

6x6(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec--rest 12 breaths

6x4(6 sec negs) stretch hold for 5 sec


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Monday 12-8-08

*Flat D.B. Press(Chest)** + 1 rep*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

87.5x8(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

87.5x3(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

87.5x2(6 sec. neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Smythe front press(shoulders)** + 5 lbs*

115x10 warm up

120x8 warm up

125x6 warm up

130x4 warm up

175x6(6 sec. neg) rest 12 breaths

175x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

175x3(6 sec neg)

Extreme Stretch

*Close grip Lat pulldowns(Back-width)** + 2 reps*

5x10 warm up Im not sure how much each weight is. I think 1=15lbs.?

6x8 warm up

7x6 warm up

8x4 warm up

15x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x4(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

15x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*Single arm rows(Back thickness)** + 5 lbs*

45x10 warm up

50x8 warm up

55x6 warm up

60x4 warm up

95x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x6(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x4(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

*D.B. Shrugs(traps)*+ 6 reps

55x10 warm up

60x8 warm up

65x6 warm up

70x4 warm up

95x12(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x8(6 sec neg) rest 12 breaths

95x8(6 sec neg)

Extreme stretch

After I finished lifting a couple of the girls from the basketball team asked me if I would play with them so they could scrimmage. So I played basketball for about two hours. I woke up the next morning and my knee that was previously injured was swollen to the point that I couldnt bend it more than about 20 degrees. I have no medical insurance which is needed here in the U.S. to see a doctor without having to pay a couple hundred dollars, so I am currently unable to get it checked out. I kind of think in is my meniscus again. F***, cant work legs for a bit now. Im not sure why this happend because it never hurts when I lift, just when I play B-ball. So I guess Im gonna have to retire the Jordans and not play anymore.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well its been a while since ive posted on here. I actually just got back from a well needed vacation. I finished my finals and then spent the holidays on the white sandy beach in Florida. It was awesome and relaxing. So now that im back Monday I will start training again after a 2 and a half week break. I dont know if I will continue training the exact same way I was but I will be using alot of great concepts from that training style. I plan on doing chest and tris on monday, back and bis on wednesday, and shoulders and legs on Friday. I plan on upping the volume to 3 exercises per muscle group instead of just one, but only training each body part one time a week. I decided to not concentrate on negatives as much, but in time I will go back to that exact training protocol. I plan to keep doing the extreme stretches since I really do think it helps a whole lot. I also am going to start doing at least 30min of cardio each morning involving a treadmill at 3.5 m.p.h. on an incline to keep my heart rate at 130 bpm. This is just to keep it at a low intensity to keep from losing muscle mass. Well I think that is it.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

January 12 2009

Flat Bench

3 warm ups

225x8(rest for 15 breaths)

235x4(rest for 15 breaths)

245x3

Incline Bench

135x10(rest for 15 breaths)

155x6(rest for 15 breaths)

165x2

Fly Machine (15lb plates)

14x10(rest for 15 breaths)

16x10(rest for 15 breaths)

20x2(rest for 15 breaths)

18x3

Extreme Stretch

Close-Grip Bench

135x10(rest 15 breaths)

185x6(rest 15 breaths)

205x3

Skull Crushers

70x10(rest 15 breaths)

80x10(rest 15 breaths)

90x5

Over-head extensions

75x8(rest 15 breaths)

65x6(rest 15 breaths)

60x6

Does this look like to much?? Advise please.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome back m8


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Fatboy!


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Jan 14, 09

Deadlifts Well my knee hurt still when I did these so I couldnt go heavy

w/u 135x10

w/u 225x8

w/u 315x6

355x2 (rest 15 breaths)

405x1 (rest 15 breaths)

315x4

Lat pull(wide grip)

15x10 (rest 15 breaths)

16x6 (rest 15 breaths)

17x3

Seated cable row

14x10 (rest 15 breaths)

15x8 (rest 15 breaths)

16x4

Extreme Stretch

Rope cable curls

12x10 (rest 15 breaths)

14x8 (rest 15 breaths)

16x4

Standing Alternate curls

35x6 (rest 15 breaths)

35x4 (rest 15 breaths)

45x2

Preacher Single Arm Curls

25x10 (rest 15 breaths)

25x6 (rest 15 breaths)

25x3

Wrist curls

95x10 (rest 15 breaths)

105x8 (rest 15 breaths)

115x5

Extreme Stretch

Ok from now on I am going to refer to these sets as RP (rest-pause) meaning that there is only 15 breaths between sets.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Jan 16, 09

Well it is supposed to be shoulder and legs day, but my knee hurts still so just shoulders for now.

D.B. Overhead Press

w/u 40x10

w/u 45x8

w/u 50x6

RP 65x12

RP 70x10

RP 75x5

Lateral Raises

RP 25x10

RP 25x8

RP 25x6

Delt Machine

RP 8x10

RP 10x10

RP 12x8

Front Raises

RP 25x12

RP 30x10

RP 40x6

Extreme Stretch


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

So yeah it has been quite some time since I posted nething on here. Sorry about that, but I have really not had time for much. My spring semester started and my classes are not easy at all. Also when school started I got an internship at a place called N.I.A.R.(National Institute for Aviation Research). This internship is extremely hard to get so I feel honored to be able to be there. So school and work keep me pretty busy, I work 30hrs a week and am in school 4hrs a day. Not to mention keeping up with homework and studying. Who thought engineering would be so hard. I am still able to train and keep up with my diet and 7hrs of sleep. This weekend I plan to post up all my previous workouts that I have not posted yet. Training has been going great, this last tuesday I tested out my knee and I think its ready to be lifted on now so im keeping my fingers crossed, its been more than 2 months without being able to do legs. Ive actually stayed at about the same weight, but have noticed quite some size loss in my legs so hopefully I can put some more weight on after some leg training. Well thanks for reading.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome back agin m8


----------

